# My ghetto-scrubber



## BudWeederson (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok i made this out of some ducting pieces, chicken wire, active carbon stuff for fishtanks and a air-hockey table fan, and some pantyhose, guided by the DIY carbon scrubber thread. The only problem is when i turn it on a lot of black dust comes out of it! What can i do to get rid of this? and how long should i leave it on? like ten minutes/hour or what? Let me know what you think! thanks! 
:farm: Bud


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 21, 2008)

To get rid of the black dust, leave it on. (outside) You could take it apart and use a window screen to filter the fine particles. The dust on the larger pieces I think you could give it a quick rinse with water then let dry.  I just filtered the fine particles and let the scrubber blow into my duct where the dust settles.

Your grow space, design, and odor level determines how long it should be on.  I leave my scrubber on 24/7 but, that is for air flow more than odor.


----------



## yeroc1982 (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks pretty cool man! As long as it works, its good!


----------



## BudWeederson (Jan 21, 2008)

ok i had to take the thing apart get all the charcoal out and rinse it out in a spaghetti noodle drainer thing a couple times and let it dry for a few days, then put it back it and no dust! works like a charm. i also changed it around so that the blower pulls air though the charcoal and blows out the clean air instead of blowing into the charcoal, to let it add to the air moving in the room. 
:farm: Bud


----------



## luke (Jan 22, 2008)

common sense clean it


----------



## King Bud (Jan 22, 2008)

I never cleaned my (aquarium) carbon when I made my filter. I didn't notice any black dust (which isn't to say it wasn't there), but it sure smelled strongly of carbon for the first couple of weeks. I'm sure this would be an issue, if you were to say ventilate through your hood.

Thanks for posting this


----------



## godtea (Jan 22, 2008)

aquariums have water you would make mud wouldn't you?


----------



## BudWeederson (Jan 23, 2008)

i dont know i just saw what i saw, maybe some types have this dust and some don't i would just make sure to check and wash it off ( i used a noodle strainer) and it works just fine. 
:farm: Bud


----------

